
Ask HN: Share your best OPML/RSS Feeds - ahanax
Even though Firefox v64 will stop supporting RSS&#x2F;Atom feeds natively [see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18202028 for a discussion on that news], I just found how convenient and efficient RSS can be. Before it gets harder to find feeds, I&#x27;m hoping everyone can share their OPML exports from their favorite reader, or share their favorite RSS feeds.<p>Aside from the Hacker News RSS Feed [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;rss] and adding my favorite subreddits [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;python.rss], I don&#x27;t have too many yet.
======
0x54MUR41
There is a curated list of engineering blogs. The OPML file is available on
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blog...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/master/engineering_blogs.opml)

------
mosiuerbarso
[https://researchbuzz.me/feed/](https://researchbuzz.me/feed/) I love that
site. The author works tirelessly. I've found some truly amazing stuff reading
that site over the years. And this one:
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/thethrillingwonderstory](http://feeds.feedburner.com/thethrillingwonderstory)

------
simongr3dal
My RSS reader has been pretty stale for a good while now, and I do hope we
might see some other good suggestions here so I can get some fresh ideas and
people into my RSS reader.

These are some of my favourite blogs.

—

Michael Tsai [https://mjtsai.com/blog/](https://mjtsai.com/blog/)
[https://mjtsai.com/blog/feed/](https://mjtsai.com/blog/feed/)

This blog is pretty well know for doing round ups for tech and tech-adjacent
news with quotes from twitter and blogs.

—

n-gate.com [http://n-gate.com](http://n-gate.com)
[http://n-gate.com/index.rss](http://n-gate.com/index.rss)

At risk of getting called out I'm including this here, pretty much each week
they present an alternative view on the discussion of the top hacker news
post. It takes a certain kind of humor, but it also puts things into a nice
perspective I think.

—

Pixel Envy [https://pxlnv.com](https://pxlnv.com)
[https://pxlnv.com/feed](https://pxlnv.com/feed)

The blogging here is a little Apple focused, but there's also a lot of news
and takes on the ever increasing intrusions to online privacy.

------
sharjeelsayed
[http://opml.sharjeelsayed.com](http://opml.sharjeelsayed.com)

------
technewsreader
[http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdot](http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdot)
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/feed/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/feed/)
[https://www.aclu.org/taxonomy/channel-
term/1/feed](https://www.aclu.org/taxonomy/channel-term/1/feed)
[http://gpuopen.com/feed/](http://gpuopen.com/feed/)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/armdevices?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/armdevices?format=xml)
[http://mobilesemi.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default](http://mobilesemi.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/cnx-
software/blog?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/cnx-
software/blog?format=xml)
[http://boingboing.net/feed](http://boingboing.net/feed)
[http://atomicsupermen.wordpress.com/feed/](http://atomicsupermen.wordpress.com/feed/)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/Gizchinacom?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/Gizchinacom?format=xml)
[http://semiaccurate.com/feed/](http://semiaccurate.com/feed/)
[http://anandtech.com/rss/](http://anandtech.com/rss/)
[http://www.fudzilla.com/?format=feed](http://www.fudzilla.com/?format=feed)
[http://semiengineering.com/feed/](http://semiengineering.com/feed/)
[http://www.fark.com/fark.rss](http://www.fark.com/fark.rss)
[http://feeds.reuters.com/reuters/oddlyEnoughNews?format=xml](http://feeds.reuters.com/reuters/oddlyEnoughNews?format=xml)
[http://www.clickhole.com/feeds/rss](http://www.clickhole.com/feeds/rss)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/.rss](http://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/.rss)
[http://www.phdcomics.com/gradfeed.php](http://www.phdcomics.com/gradfeed.php)
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/rss.php](http://www.smbc-comics.com/rss.php)
[https://xkcd.com/rss.xml](https://xkcd.com/rss.xml)
[http://media.nxp.com/corporate.rss?c=254228&amp;Rule=Cat=new...](http://media.nxp.com/corporate.rss?c=254228&amp;Rule=Cat=news~subcat=ALL)
[http://blog.nxp.com/feed](http://blog.nxp.com/feed)
[http://www.engadget.com/rss.xml](http://www.engadget.com/rss.xml)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/IeeeSpectrumFullText](http://feeds.feedburner.com/IeeeSpectrumFullText)
[http://static.fsf.org/fsforg/rss/news.xml](http://static.fsf.org/fsforg/rss/news.xml)
[https://stallman.org/rss/rss.xml](https://stallman.org/rss/rss.xml)
[http://freegamer.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default](http://freegamer.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default)
[http://www.phoronix.com/phoronix-rss.php](http://www.phoronix.com/phoronix-
rss.php) [http://feedity.com/futuretimeline-
net/VVFXVFdV.rss](http://feedity.com/futuretimeline-net/VVFXVFdV.rss)
[http://www.vivantecorp.com/index.php/en/media-
article/news.f...](http://www.vivantecorp.com/index.php/en/media-
article/news.feed?type=rss)
[https://9to5google.com/feed](https://9to5google.com/feed) [http://www.xda-
developers.com/feed/](http://www.xda-developers.com/feed/)
[http://www.androidauthority.com/feed](http://www.androidauthority.com/feed)
[http://www.androidpolice.com/feed](http://www.androidpolice.com/feed)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)
[http://www.tomshardware.com/feeds/rss2/all.xml](http://www.tomshardware.com/feeds/rss2/all.xml)
[https://phoneradar.com/feed/](https://phoneradar.com/feed/)
[http://www.umpcportal.com/feed/](http://www.umpcportal.com/feed/)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/Liliputing?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/Liliputing?format=xml)
[https://www.eff.org/rss/pressrelease](https://www.eff.org/rss/pressrelease)
[http://makezine.com/feed/](http://makezine.com/feed/) [https://www.microled-
info.com/rss.xml](https://www.microled-info.com/rss.xml)
[http://news.mit.edu/rss/topic/nanotech](http://news.mit.edu/rss/topic/nanotech)
[http://news.mit.edu/rss/topic/electrical-
engineering](http://news.mit.edu/rss/topic/electrical-engineering)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/IntoMobile?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/IntoMobile?format=xml)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/NanotechwebTechUpdate](http://feeds.feedburner.com/NanotechwebTechUpdate)
[http://www.mondo2000.com/feed/](http://www.mondo2000.com/feed/)
[http://gliden64.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default](http://gliden64.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default)
[http://www.lakka.tv/articles/feed.xml](http://www.lakka.tv/articles/feed.xml)
[http://www.jeffq.com/blog/feed/](http://www.jeffq.com/blog/feed/)
[https://github.com/Kloen/citra-
android/commits/master.atom](https://github.com/Kloen/citra-
android/commits/master.atom)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/EmulationOnAndroid+minipcs.rss](http://www.reddit.com/r/EmulationOnAndroid+minipcs.rss)
[https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/feeds/](https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/feeds/)
[http://www.oled-display.net/feed/](http://www.oled-display.net/feed/)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/KhronosorgNews](http://feeds.feedburner.com/KhronosorgNews)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/oled-info](http://feeds.feedburner.com/oled-info)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pigrow.rss](https://www.reddit.com/r/pigrow.rss)
[http://www.pocketables.com/feed](http://www.pocketables.com/feed)
[http://www.popsci.com/full-feed/science](http://www.popsci.com/full-
feed/science) [http://www.cringely.com/feed/](http://www.cringely.com/feed/)
[http://bloggingthemonkey.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default](http://bloggingthemonkey.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/reason/AllArticles](http://feeds.feedburner.com/reason/AllArticles)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Raspberry_pi_projects+Purei.rss](http://www.reddit.com/r/Raspberry_pi_projects+Purei.rss)
[https://retropie.org.uk/feed/](https://retropie.org.uk/feed/)
[https://www.recalbox.com/rss](https://www.recalbox.com/rss)
[http://www.libretro.com/index.php/feed/](http://www.libretro.com/index.php/feed/)
[https://androidpctv.com/feed/](https://androidpctv.com/feed/)
[http://www.sammobile.com/feed/](http://www.sammobile.com/feed/)
[https://www.antifraudnews.com/feed/](https://www.antifraudnews.com/feed/)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/AllDiscovermagazinecomContent?fo...](http://feeds.feedburner.com/AllDiscovermagazinecomContent?format=xml)
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/feed](https://www.quantamagazine.org/feed)
[http://www.cancelledscifi.com/feed/](http://www.cancelledscifi.com/feed/)
[http://www.digitimes.com/rss/daily.xml](http://www.digitimes.com/rss/daily.xml)
[http://feeds.arstechnica.com/arstechnica/index](http://feeds.arstechnica.com/arstechnica/index)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/Techcrunch](http://feeds.feedburner.com/Techcrunch)
[https://www.techdirt.com/techdirt_rss.xml](https://www.techdirt.com/techdirt_rss.xml)
[http://www.extremetech.com/feed](http://www.extremetech.com/feed)
[http://www.theverge.com/rss/full.xml](http://www.theverge.com/rss/full.xml)
[https://osmc.tv/rss](https://osmc.tv/rss)
[http://www.picopros.com/rss.xml](http://www.picopros.com/rss.xml)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/picoprojector-
info?format=xml](http://feeds.feedburner.com/picoprojector-info?format=xml)
[http://xbmc.org/feed/](http://xbmc.org/feed/)
[http://www.wired.com/feed/](http://www.wired.com/feed/)
[http://xenia.jp/feed.xml](http://xenia.jp/feed.xml)

~~~
forgotpwd16
Two things I wasn't aware of:

a. subscribe to a subreddit by appending .rss, eg
[https://www.reddit.com/r/news.rss](https://www.reddit.com/r/news.rss)

b. subscribe to a Github's repo commits by appending /commits.atom, eg
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commits.atom](https://github.com/github/dmca/commits.atom)

